# I am a bit confused?



## Gundini (7 July 2009)

I have been waiting for things to tank forever!

Just sold my house in the belief unemployment is going to drastically increase, the world is going to crap, and it's time to bunker down!

I bought Gold, before this happens... and it has tanked, and about to break support.

Green shoots? Spare me, with the global economy catastophy!

What sought of unrealistic world are we living in?

Should I take the contrarian view that all is ok, and global growth will push the DOW to 10K, US dollar will rally, and Gold will capitulate?

Give me a bullet....... Put me out of my misery for Christ sake!


----------



## nunthewiser (7 July 2009)

the world turns slowly

buy ya harley 

buy a swag 

go for a ride 

bring back a bimbo to play with in the meantime


----------



## Gundini (7 July 2009)

Exactly my plans Nun, thanks for the support... 

I don't have enough for the castle on the hill with a moat, but I have plans for a huge houseboat with a moat, couple of Dobermanns, and a Falcon to assist with security!


----------



## trainspotter (7 July 2009)

Why bother, suicide now and avoid the rush.


----------



## wayneL (7 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Why bother, suicide now and avoid the rush.



Why not the fun way? Imbibe in all those evil pleasures to excess.

Suicide by Cirrhosis and multiple STDs...


----------



## skc (7 July 2009)

I recommend death by snoosh snoosh...


----------



## trainspotter (7 July 2009)

Cirrhosis of the liver is not much fun cause you can't drink anymore but you are still alive and usually bright yellow and jaundiced. STD's are not much fun because syphillis sends you mad. So if you see ME glowing bright yellow in the dark with my skin strecthed over my skeleton and walking the street swearing my box off to no one in particular and talking to a park bench ... just place me in a warm bath with a bottle of gin and a packet of razorblades thanks.


----------



## MR. (7 July 2009)

Cheery lot aren’t ya’s!

The ones which have taken the steps to be in a better position in the future are starting to request bullets....  

There’s going to be no one left standing!  ......... ?

I’m still at the swearing stage myself.  

One of the reasons why I locked up some capital in a Term Deposit was that I suspected that things were going to unwind slowly and I didn’t want to jump too early. But it’s been and will continue to be bloody frustrating......

Don’t  like the way gold was/is behaving either.  Had some doubts to it’s pricing anyway.  Has little use and can’t see any use for it in the near future as a currency anyway, to UF’s disgust I’m sure.


----------



## wayneL (7 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Cirrhosis of the liver is not much fun cause you can't drink anymore but you are still alive and usually bright yellow and jaundiced. STD's are not much fun because syphillis sends you mad. So if you see ME glowing bright yellow in the dark with my skin strecthed over my skeleton and walking the street swearing my box off to no one in particular and talking to a park bench ... just place me in a warm bath with a bottle of gin and a packet of razorblades thanks.



Oh.. we're being serious?


----------



## trainspotter (7 July 2009)

wayneL said:


> Oh.. we're being serious?




LOLOLOLOL ... No ... I was concurring with you on the "liver is evil and must be punished regime" as well as the "Happy Haven, we never rub you wrong" statement. It is called sarcasm. The lowest form of wit. I needlessly apologise for my irascible blatherings.


----------



## Nyden (8 July 2009)

You bought gold, and it didn't do anything? What a stunner! 
You sold your house, (your PPOR?) in the *belief* that unemployment may hit?
Bunkered down, whilst markets were trending up?

Sorry, but not one of your actions has reflected even the slightest bit of independent thought, and to put it honestly - as I'm sure you already know, they're all terrible choices.

You hopped on the gold-band wagon with the rest of the sheeple, in the hopes of doubling your money in a matter of months. Your intent, as with the intent of most of the other junior gold-bugs - was not merely to hedge against a potential collapse; but rather to make substantial gains *when* it all goes to rubbish. Not *if*, but when. Do you really not see a problem there?

Play with what you have right in front of you. Quit trying to be a seer of what is an extremely complicated time in our economic history. You will *not, and never will* get it right. By all means, hedge, prepare, do whatever else you deem appropriate - but do not believe, that for even one nanosecond that you have some magic little bit of information that the rest of the market doesn't have.


----------



## MR. (8 July 2009)

Nyden said:


> You sold your house, (your PPOR?) in the *belief* that unemployment may hit?
> Bunkered down, whilst markets were trending up?
> 
> Sorry, but not one of your actions has reflected even the slightest bit of independent thought, and to put it honestly - as I'm sure you already know, they're all terrible choices.
> ...




I see where you're coming from but perhaps the above written speaks for yourself, such a short time span you have.  Funny how this forum was a wash with warnings back in January 08 but still so many still got caught.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (8 July 2009)

Mate don't sweat it and just be patient!!
ASXgorilla posted a good link on deflation on another thread and The best part I remember from it was "You only half to make a handfull of correct decisions in you life, the rest is just noise"

No there are those who think you you crazy, but there are also many people who think you are on the right track.

There will be a good time to r-enter the market and those who buy at or near the bottom will be rewarded!

Best
G

Do your own research!


----------



## Nyden (8 July 2009)

MR. said:


> I see where you're coming from but perhaps the above written speaks for yourself, such a short time span you have.  Funny how this forum was a wash with warnings back in January 08 but still so many still got caught.




Yes, and as I stated - there is nothing wrong with making safe preparations. The problem here, as I see it - is that Gundini has made some very specific decisions, and is now pouting that it hasn't all gone his way.

If you feel as though markets are still going to crash, why not just keep it all in cash? That is, if you feel unable to deal with the consequences of being wrong.

Many people have still yet to learn their mistakes of the prior bull market. Everyone is still looking for the hot 50% p/a year gains; and most are going to be burned.


----------



## peter2 (8 July 2009)

Hi Gundini, sounds like you tried to force the action and went all in with AK, the other player called and shows you AA. You are the massive underdog but there is a faint hope of surviving. You're playing the wrong cards. You know have to be more patient and only go AI when you are holding the nuts.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (8 July 2009)

Gundini said:


> I have been waiting for things to tank forever!
> 
> Just sold my house in the belief unemployment is going to drastically increase, the world is going to crap, and it's time to bunker down!
> 
> ...




Lamenting at a sideways market - get used to it?

I give it 6 months for Aus housing, or for whilever RuddSwanBank can keep the drip subsidy going?

Seeing hows someone mentioned gold.....

Gold's death has been greatly exaggerated. It's doing it's thing, relative to other things....pick any other thing and it's either holding it's ground or rising.....the game isn't over yet, despite the green shoot brigades hope based posterings?


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

I am always confused.


----------



## gfresh (8 July 2009)

how is gold tracking against the aussie dollar?


----------



## Pairs Trader (8 July 2009)

The market can remain irrational longer than you can remain solvent.


----------



## Gundini (8 July 2009)

Nyden said:


> You bought gold, and it didn't do anything? What a stunner!
> You sold your house, (your PPOR?) in the *belief* that unemployment may hit?
> Bunkered down, whilst markets were trending up?
> 
> Sorry, but not one of your actions has reflected even the slightest bit of independent thought, and to put it honestly - as I'm sure you already know, they're all terrible choices.




Very amusing your post Nyden, and you are free to have your opinion.

But I prefer to let time be my critic, and quite comfortable with my position as it stands, albeit a little confused with the smoke and mirrors.

My eyes can't see for the smoke, and the mirrors confuse my mind, but my knowledge and instinct tell me I have made the right choice.

Debt free, steady income, and a bucket of cash. I only hold Gold for the bling!

I can live with that....


----------



## trainspotter (8 July 2009)

Beam me up Gundini, I want to be on the same spaceship as you !


----------



## Gundini (8 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Beam me up Gundini, I want to be on the same spaceship as you !




Not much room mate with all the gold and cash, might have to offload the misses at the next port to squeeze you in lol....


----------



## trainspotter (8 July 2009)

Hope your PC is password protected and she may never find that we have formed an alliance of the 5th element.


----------

